# εναπομείναν: Λόγιες μετοχές



## zephyrous (Feb 7, 2009)

Σε κάτι proz κ.λπ. έβλεπα τη μορφή *εναπομένον (και μαζί 6.300 αποτελέσματα στο google), οπότε αναρωτήθηκα προς στιγμήν αν ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος είναι σωστός. Στο Λεξισκόπιο, πάντως, αναγνωρίζεται μόνο το εναπομείναν.

Ενικός	Πληθυντικός
Ονομαστική	το	εναπομείναν	τα	εναπομείναντα
Γενική	του	εναπομείναντος	των	εναπομεινάντων
Αιτιατική	το	εναπομείναν	τα	εναπομείναντα
Κλητική εναπομείναν εναπομείναντα


----------



## paraskevi (Feb 7, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, σωστό είναι και το εναπομένον. Είναι η μετοχή ενεστώτα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Η νεοελληνική γραμματική δεν καταπιάνεται με τις λόγιες μετοχές. Στο μπλε βιβλίο, στο «αγαπώ», μετοχή είναι μόνο το «αγαπώντας» — ούτε ο «αγαπών» ούτε ο «αγαπήσας».

Ωστόσο, για τα τεχνικά κείμενα και άλλα, οι λόγιες μετοχές είναι απαραίτητες. Σχετικά με αυτές υπάρχει η μεστή ανακοίνωση του Κ. Βαλεοντή στο 5ο συνέδριο της ΕΛΕΤΟ, που βρίσκεται εδώ, με τίτλο _Η χρήση της μετοχής των ρημάτων της νεοελληνικής στην οροδοσία/ονοματοδοσία των ειδικών θεματικών πεδίων_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2009)

Η συζήτηση αυτή έχει πολύ ψωμί, αλλά, να με συμπαθάτε, είμαι σε μετα-μετακομιστικό στάδιο και συναρμολογώ βιβλιοθήκες, ενώ το να βρω και το πιο απλό μαραφέτι είναι οδύσσεια μέσα στο λαβύρινθο των χαρτόκουτων, οπότε θα γράψω λίγα. 

Η διατύπωση του Νίκελ "για τα τεχνικά κείμενα οι λόγιες μετοχές είναι απαραίτητες" δεν είναι λάθος, και το άρθρο του Κ. Βαλεοντή είναι μεστό και ενδιαφέρον, νομίζω όμως ότι στο άρθρο του ΚΒ υπάρχει μια πλάνη. Θέλω να πω, ψέγει ο ΚΒ στη σελ. 2 τη σχολική γραμματική (και άλλες) ότι αναγνωρίζει μόνο μετοχές παρακειμένου και ενεστώτα, αλλά στα παραδείγματα χρήσης που ο ίδιος δίνει, στον Πίνακα 1, σελ. 5, δίνει *μόνο* τέτοιες μετοχές, παρακειμένου και ενεστώτα δηλαδή. Άρα, αποδεικνύει περίτρανα ότι καλά κάνουν οι γραμματικές!

Πέρα απ' αυτό, η προσπάθεια να καταδειχτούν αντίστοιχες χρήσεις με την αρχαία (στον ίδιο πίνακα 1) μερικές φορές οδηγεί σε παρατραβηγμένα παραδείγματα, για να μην πω αβάσιμα. Δεν νομίζω ότι η φράση "Προσπαθώντας ξανά και ξανά δεν μπόρεσε ν' ανοίξει τελικά την πόρτα" είναι παράδειγμα εναντιωματικής μετοχής, κι αυτό άλλωστε το συναισθάνεται κι ο ίδιος και γιαυτό φορτώνει τη φράση με τα ξανά και ξανά και το τελικά. Στα ελληνικά, θα πούμε "Όσο κι αν προσπάθησε..." ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το δεύτερο παράδειγμα της ίδιας κατηγορίας (και τα δυο στη σελ. 6) "Τριάντα χρόνια εργαζόμενος και δεν
έγινα πλούσιος" Αφύσικη φράση στα ελληνικά, κι η αμηχανία του ΚΒ δηλώνεται από το πρόσθετο "και" που σπάει τη φράση στα δύο (αλλά τότε προς τι η μετοχή; ) Στα ελληνικά θα λέγαμε, "Τριάντα χρόνια δουλεύω και πλούσιος δεν έγινα" ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Τέλος, προς το παρόν τουλάχιστο, χωρίς να αρνούμαι την αξία των "μετοχών" στην ορολογία (άρα: επιθετικές μετοχές, στην ουσία επίθετα), έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι η δειγματοληψία στη βάση Teleterm δεν είναι αμερόληπτη -θέλω να πω, αν θέλω να αποτυπώσω το πώς ήταν η ελληνική γλώσσα το 1915 δεν θα αποδελτιώσω μόνο τον "Νουμά"!

Βέβαια, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι κρίνω τις θέσεις κάποιου που δεν είναι εδώ, οπότε ίσως θα ήταν σκόπιμο να ενημερωθεί σχετικά ο Κ.Β.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

Οι προσωπικές μου απόψεις, με λίγα λόγια:


Οι λόγιες μετοχές, είτε στον καθημερινό λόγο (π.χ. τρέχουσες ανάγκες) είτε σε νομική ή τεχνική κ.λπ. ορολογία που απαιτεί μονολεκτικές λύσεις (π.χ. αποχρώσες ενδείξεις, διακεκαυμένη ζώνη), παραμένουν απαραίτητες στη γλώσσα.
Παρότι είναι απαραίτητες, δεν διδάσκονται ικανοποιητικά στη δευτεροβάθμια, με αποτελέσματα που σήμερα τουλάχιστον είναι ιλαροτραγικά (π.χ. *τρέχοντες ανάγκες).
Η λελογισμένη χρήση τους εξαρτάται από το κείμενό μας και τα προσωπικά μας όρια. Δηλαδή, εγώ προσωπικά (αλλά φαντάζομαι και πολλοί άλλοι) δεν μπορώ να καταδικάσω το «κυβερνών κόμμα» (τη χρήση της μετοχής, γιατί για του κυβερνώντος κόμματος τη γούνα έχω πολλά ράμματα) ή τον «παραιτηθέντα υπουργό» (πάντα για τη χρήση της μετοχής μιλάω) εκεί που νιώθω την ανάγκη να χρησιμοποιήσω τον λόγιο τύπο. Και τα «συνηρημένα ρήματα» έχουν επικρατήσει σε σχέση με τα «συναιρεμένα». Από την άλλη, δύσκολα θα γράψω «εκδεδομένα έργα» ή «ένιωσα προσβεβλημένος». Αν μπορέσω, θα κάνω μια τρίπλα (ντρίμπλα) να τα αποφύγω.

Τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα μού ήρθαν στο νου καθώς διάβαζα τα κείμενα που θα αντιγράψω εδώ: δύο αποσπάσματα από τα _Άρθρα και σημειώματα ενός δημοτικιστή_ του Ε. Κριαρά, από την περίοδο 1976-77, όπου βλέπουμε ότι ο χρόνος δεν έχει δικαιώσει κάποιες από τις συστάσεις του δάσκαλου, και από τη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_ (Κλαίρη–Μπαμπινιώτη) έναν χρήσιμο πίνακα μετοχών. Και έπεται συνέχεια της συζήτησης.

*Από το κείμενο με τίτλο Αρχαϊστικά στοιχεία και δημοτικός λόγος (1976)
Αποσπάσματα από τις σελίδες 44-46*

[…] Ειδικότερα για τη χρησιμοποίηση της μετοχής στο γραπτό δημοτικό λόγο θα έπρεπε να σημειώσω τα εξής: Πρώτα-πρώτα πρέπει να πούμε ότι είναι ανεκτή στη δημοτική η μετοχή του μέσου και παθητικού ενεστώτα. Μπορούμε λ.χ. να γράψομε και να πούμε : «κυμαινόμενη (δραχμή), συμπολιτευόμενο (κόμμα), εμφανιζόμενος (ποιητής), ακολουθούμενη (τακτική), αναρχούμενη (πόλη)». Παραδεκτές φυσικά είναι και ενεστωτικές (ή και άλλων χρόνων) μετοχές της μέσης και παθητικής φωνής που έχουν καταντήσει ουσιαστικά ή επίθετα π.χ. «τα διαδραματιζόμενα, τα πεπραγμένα, τα δεδομένα, οι ενδιαφερόμενοι, οι επιτιθέμενοι, οι φιλοξενούμενοι, οι εργαζόμενοι, ο προηγούμενος (χρόνος), το επόμενο (βήμα), κλπ.» Ενώ όμως, όπως είπα, μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσομε τη μετοχή του μέσου και παθητικού ενεστώτα, δεν είναι κανονικό να χρησιμοποιούμε του ενεργητικού ενεστώτα τη μετοχή. Καταδικάζονται επομένως τα «απουσιάζων, κυβερνών (κόμμα)» και τα όμοια. Μετοχές ενεστωτικές που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούνται (άλλωστε έχουν καταντήσει επίθετα) είναι οι μετοχές «παρών και απών», όταν βρίσκονται σε θέση κατηγορουμένου (είμαι παρών, κλπ.) και όχι όταν χρησιμοποιούνται επιθετικώς. Οι μετοχές αυτές θα κλιθούν κατά το αρχαίο κλιτικό σύστημα, θα μπορούσαμε ακόμη να πούμε και να γράψομε: η παρούσα (κατάσταση ), μολονότι θα ήταν προτιμότερο να μη χρησιμοποιείται το θηλυκό «παρούσα» παρά μόνο στην ονομαστική και την αιτιατική του ενικού και του πληθυντικού. Ό,τι είπαμε για τα «παρών-παρούσα» πρέπει, νομίζω, να ισχύσει και για τα: «τρέχων-τρέχουσα» [τρέχων (λογαριασμός), τρέχουσα (έννοια)]. Πρέπει να κρατήσομε ακόμη μετοχές μέσου και παθητικού παρακειμένου όπως: συμβεβλημένος (γιατρός), συγκεκριμένα (ζητήματα), εγκεκριμένη (γραμματική), διακεκριμένος (νομομαθής), συγκεχυμένη (συζήτηση). Υπογραμμίζω όμως, ότι τη μετοχή παθητικού αορίστου δεν πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιούμε στο λόγο-μας και για τον πρόσθετο λόγο ότι δεν μπορεί να κλιθεί στη γενική κατά το νέο κλιτικό σύστημα. Καταδικάζονται επομένως οι παρακάτω περιπτώσεις: η διακυμανθείσα (δραχμή), ο παραιτηθείς (υπουργός), οι γενόμενες (προμήθειες), κλπ. 

Είναι ανάγκη να γίνει επίσης λόγος για τις μετοχές παθητικού παρακειμένου με αναδιπλασιασμό στις περιπτώσεις που ο αναδιπλασιασμός δεν είναι άλλο από χρονική αύξηση. Φυσικά οι μετοχές παρακειμένου με πραγματικό αναδιπλασιασμό δε θα χρησιμοποιηθούν, εκτός από σπάνιες περιπτώσεις, που τις ανέφερα πιο πάνω. Το ίδιο δε θα χρησιμοποιήσομε μετοχές παθητικού παρακειμένου, όταν ο αναδιπλασιασμός είναι χρονική αύξηση, όπως στην περίπτωση του: ηυξημένος, του: ηνωμένος, που πρέπει να γράφονται: αυξημένος, ενωμένος. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί το: αφηρημένος, που μόνο έτσι ακούγεται.​

*Το άρθρο Μετοχές με αναδιπλασιασμό (1977)*

Μερικούς απασχολεί το θέμα αν θα χρησιμοποιήσομε στη δημοτική μετοχές παθητικού παρακειμένου με αναδιπλασιασμό, μια και κάθε στιγμή λέμε : «αφηρημένος, συγκεκριμένος, συντετριμμένος, τεταμένος, πεπυρωμένος, πεπερασμένος, προσβεβλημένος, πεπεισμένος, κλπ.» Δεν ξέρω αν θα ήταν θεμιτό να αποφύγομε καμιά απ' αυτές τις μετοχές στη γραπτή-μας γλώσσα. Κάθε τόσο λέμε: «αφηρημένος μαθητής, συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα, εγκεκριμένο βιβλίο, επιβεβλημένο καθήκον, τετριμμένο ύφος, τεταμένη ατμόσφαιρα, πεπωρωμένη ψυχή, πεπερασμένος ανθρώπινος νους, προσβεβλημένο πρόσωπο, πεπεισμένος συζητητής». Όλα αυτά θα τα χρησιμοποιήσομε και στο γραπτό και στον προφορικό-μας λόγο.

Θα μπορούσε κανείς να συζητήσει ίσως για ορισμένα απ' αυτά τα μετοχικά επίθετα, όπως για τα «πεπερασμένος, τετριμμένος», όμως και αυτά μας είναι απαραίτητα. Πρόκειται για λόγιες λέξεις που δεν μπορούμε να τις πούμε διαφορετικά.

Πρέπει να έχομε υπόψη-μας ότι μερικά από τα μετοχικά αυτά επίθετα έχουν στην πραγματικότητα αποκρυσταλλωθεί σε επίθετα, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιούνται τα ρήματα από τα οποία προήλθαν. Ποιος χρησιμοποιεί τους ενεστώτες «περαίνω» και «πωρώ», από όπου βγήκαν τα «πεπερασμένος» και «πεπωρωμένος»; Αλλά μερικά από τα μετοχικά αυτά επίθετα ανάγονται σε ρήματα που χρησιμοποιούνται καθημερινώς. Όλοι λέμε : «αφαιρούμαι, εγκρίνομαι, επιβάλλομαι, προσβάλλομαι, πείθομαι». Αυτών των ενεστώτων μας διασώθηκαν οι αναδιπλασιασμένες μετοχές. Άλλων όμως μετοχών από τις παραπάνω οι ενεστώτες δε σώζονται με τη σημασία που έχουν οι μετοχές («τρίβομαι, συντρίβομαι, τείνομαι, συγκρίνομαι»), αλλά σημαίνουν κάτι αρκετά διαφορετικό.

Πρέπει όμως να προσθέσω ότι κοντά στο «αφηρημένος» στη χρήση «αφηρημένος άνθρωπος» θα υπάρξει το «αφαιρεμένος» ως κανονική μετοχή του «αφαιρώ» στην κυριολεξία-του («αφαιρεμένο ποσόν»). Προσθέτω τώρα ότι τα ρήματα που συναιρούνται κανείς λόγος δεν υπάρχει να τα πούμε «συνηρημένα», επειδή έτσι μας τα έμαθε η γραμματική της αρχαίας γλώσσας και της καθαρεύουσας. Η γραμματική της νέας-μας γλώσσας θα μας μάθει να τα λέμε «συναιρεμένα». Κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο η ίδια γραμματική θα μας διδάξει να λέμε «ενεστώτας, μέλλοντας, κλπ.». Ενώ όμως μπορούμε εξαίρετα να πούμε «συναιρεμένο ρήμα», δε θα πούμε «αφαιρεμένο ουσιαστικό», γιατί το «αφαιρώ» το αισθανόμαστε σήμερα μόνο στην κυριολεκτική σημασία-του.​ 

*Από τη Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής*

*Μετοχές με αναδιπλασιασμό*
Μερικές μετοχές μεσοπαθητικού παρακειμένου έχουν διατηρήσει —όταν χρησιμοποιούνται ως ονόματα (επίθετα ή ουσιαστικά) ή για υφολογικές διακρίσεις σε λογιότερο ή πιο τυπικό κείμενο— τον αναδιπλασιασμό που είχαν στην αρχαία και τη λόγια γλωσσική παράδοση όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι μετοχές του μεσοπαθητικού παρακειμένου. Τέτοιες μετοχές είναι:

(βάλλω, επιβάλλω, συμβάλλω...) _επιβεβλημένος, συμβεβλημένος, καταβεβλημένος, προσβεβλημένος, μεταβεβλημένος, διαβεβλημένος, περιβεβλημένος_
(βαρώ/βαρύνω, επιβαρύνω) _βεβαρημένος, επιβεβαρημένος_
(βιάζω) _βεβιασμένος_
(γράφω, εγγράφω, υπογράφω...) _εγγεγραμμένος, υπογεγραμμένος, διαγεγραμμένος, καταγεγραμμένος, περιγεγραμμένος, παραγεγραμμένος, προγεγραμμένος_
(δεικνύω, ενδείκνυται, αποδεικνύω) _αποδεδειγμένος, ενδεδειγμένος_
(δηλώνω) _δεδηλωμένος / δεδηλωμένη_
(δικάζω, προδικάζω) _δεδικασμένος, προδεδικασμένος_
(δίδω, διαδίδω, εκδίδω) _δεδομένος / δεδομένα, διαδεδομένος, εκδεδομένος_
(εκφράζω) _εκπεφρασμένος_
(εντέλλομαι) _εντεταλμένος_
(επιτρέπω) _επιτετραμμένος_
(θέτω, εκθέτω, διαθέτω, αναθέτω...) _διατεθειμένος, κατατεθειμένος, μετατεθειμένος, εκτεθειμένος, συντεθειμένος, αποσυντεθειμένος, προστεθειμένος_
(θλίβω) _τεθλιμμένος_
(θλω) _τεθλασμένος_
(καίω, διακαίω) _κεκαυμένος, διακεκαυμένος / διακεκαυμένη_
(καλύπτω, συγκαλύπτω) _κεκαλυμμένος, συγκεκαλυμμένος_
(κηρύσσω) _κεκηρυγμένος_
(κλείνω) _κεκλεισμένος_
(κορέννυμι) _κεκορεσμένος_
(κόπτω, διακόπτω, συγκόπτω...) _διακεκομμένος, συγκεκομμένος, αποκεκομμένος_
(κρίνω, εγκρίνω, διακρίνω, συγκρίνω) _εγκεκριμένος, διακεκριμένος, συγκεκριμένος_
(*κτώμαι) _κεκτημένος / κεκτημένα_
(λαμβάνω, καταλαμβάνω, αναλαμβάνω...) _ειλημμένος, κατειλημμένος, προκατειλημμένος, ανειλημμένος, επανειλημμένος_
(λέγω) _ειρημένος_
(λείπω, εγκαταλείπω) _εγκαταλελειμμένος_
(λογίζω) _λελογισμένος_
(μειγνύω, αναμειγνύω, προσμειγνύω) _αναμεμειγμένος, προσμεμειγμένος_
(*μονώ) _μεμονωμένος_
(νομίζω) _νενομισμένος_
(παιδεύω) _πεπαιδευμένος_
(*παλαιώ) _πεπαλαιωμένος_
(πατώ) _πεπατημένος / πεπατημένη_
(παραδέχομαι) _παραδεδεγμένος_
(περιπλέκω) _περιπεπλεγμένος_
(*περώ) _πεπερασμένος_
(πιέζω) _πεπιεσμένος_
(πλανώ) _πεπλανημένος_
(προσκαλώ) _προσκεκλημένος_
(σημαίνω) _σεσημασμένος_
(συμφωνώ) _συμπεφωνημένος / συμπεφωνημένα_
(συνδέω, προσδέω) _συνδεδεμένος, προσδεδεμένος_
(τάσσω, διατάσσω, εντάσσω...) _διατεταγμένος, εντεταγμένος, συντεταγμένος, παρατεταγμένος_
(τείνω, εκτείνω, παρατείνω...) _τεταμένος, εκτεταμένος, παρατεταμένος, προτεταμένος_
(τελώ) _τετελεσμένος_
(τέμνω, κατατέμνω, συντέμνω...) _τετμημένος, συντετμημένος, κατατετμημένος, περιτετμημένος_
(τήκω) _τετηγμένος_
(τρίβω) _τετριμμένος_
(χέω, συγχέω) _συγκεχυμένος_

*Μετοχές με αύξηση*
Μερικοί ομιλητές, αντί ή και παράλληλα με τους αναύξητους τύπους μεσοπαθητικών μετοχών, χρησιμοποιούν στον λόγο τους αυξημένους τύπους μετοχών. Πρόκειται για μετοχές από ρήματα που αρχίζουν από φωνήεν ή από ρ, ζ, ξ, ψ, δύο σύμφωνα (πλην κ, π, τ, β, δ, γ, φ, θ, χ + υγρό) ή από τρία σύμφωνα. Τέτοιες μετοχές είναι:

(αγιάζω) _ηγιασμένος, προηγιασμένος_
(αιρώ, διαιρώ, συναιρώ) _διηρημένος, συνηρημένος_
(αναρτώ, προσαρτώ...) _ανηρτημένος, προσηρτημένος, συνηρτημένος_
(*γιγνώσκω) _εγνωσμένος, απεγνωσμένος_
(διαφθείρω, παραφθείρω) _διεφθαρμένος, παρεφθαρμένος_
(ελέγχω) _ηλεγμένος_
(επαίρομαι) _επηρμένος_
(ζητώ, εκζητώ) _εξεζητημένος_
(θέλω) _ηθελημένος_
(καταισχύνω) _κατησχυμμένος_
(*οίχομαι) _παρωχημένος_
(προάγω, εισάγω, παράγω...) _προηγμένος, εισηγμένος, παρηγμένος_
(πτύσσω, αναπτύσσω, συμπτύσσω) _ανεπτυγμένος, συνεπτυγμένος_
(*ρώννυμι) _ερρωμένος_
(σκάπτω, ανασκάπτω) _εσκαμμένος, ανεσκαμμένος_
(σκέπτομαι) _εσκεμμένος_
(σπείρω, διασπείρω, εγκατασπείρω...) _διεσπαρμένος, κατεσπαρμένος, εγκατεσπαρμένος_
(σπεύδω) _εσπευσμένος_
(σταυρώνω) _εσταυρωμένος_
(στέλλω, συστέλλω, αποστέλλω...) _συνεσταλμένος, απεσταλμένος, διεσταλμένος_
(στέφω) _εστεμμένος_
(στρέφω, διαστρέφω, καταστρέφω...) _διεστραμμένος, ανεστραμμένος, κατεστραμμένος_
(συνάπτω, εξάπτω...) _συνημμένος, εξημμένος_
(σφάλλω) _εσφαλμένος_
(υπόσχομαι) _υπεσχημένος_​


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2009)

Συνονόματε, μια επισήμανση για τις λόγιες μετοχές. Νομίζω καταχρηστικά τις λέμε μετοχές, διότι πάντοτε είναι επιθετικές, στην ουσία έχουν γίνει επίθετα. Θέλω να πω, στα αρχαία, οι μετοχές αορίστου κτλ. στέκονται μόνες τους στην πρόταση, στη νέα γλώσσα όχι. Κανείς δεν θα πει "Λουσάμενος/λουσθείς σκουπίστηκα". Κατά τα άλλα, καλά τα λέει ο Κριαράς, κτγμ.

ΥΓ Ποια είναι η διαφορά (νοηματικά εννοώ) ανάμεσα στο εναπομένον και στο εναπομείναν;


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2009)

sarant said:


> στην ουσία έχουν γίνει επίθετα


Και αυτό σώζει την κατάσταση. Έτσι, άλλωστε, μπαίνουν στα λεξικά, ξεχωριστά, σαν επίθετα, όπως π.χ. _παρωχημένος, τρέχων, κυβερνών_. Και θα δούμε αν θα μπει και ο _παραιτηθείς_.



sarant said:


> Ποια είναι η διαφορά (νοηματικά εννοώ) ανάμεσα στο εναπομένον και στο εναπομείναν;



Όποια και η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε αυτό που μένει και αυτό που έμεινε.


----------

